# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Protesta kundër karikaturave të Muhametit

## antares

Te gjithe jeni ne dijeni te komplikacioneve qe jane shkaktuar nga botimi i 12 karikaturave ne shtypin Danez dhe ribotimi i tyre ne France, Gjermani, Spanje, Itali, Zvicer, Hungari etj.
Gjihtashtu dihet reagimi i botes myslimane.....
A mendoni se ishte e udhes te botoheshin keto blasfemi (ashtu jane ne syte e cdo myslimani te zakonshem)?
A eshte e mjaftueshme gjethja e fikut "liria e shtypit" per te justifikuar keto karikatura?
A nuk eshte me e drejte qe simbolet e feve (Kristiane, Myslimane Hebraike, Indu, Budiste, etj etj) te mos perdhosen?

----------


## oiseau en vol

Po e postoj kete shkrim ketu thjesht per te mos hapur 100 tema per kete pune, megjithese hapesi i temes do kerceje pupthi menjehere...

Do t'ju lutesha postuesve qe nqs ndonjeri ka ndermend te sjelle ndonje analize burri te mençur, çfaredo qofte ai, danez, arab apo kinez, kete ta sjelle ne shqip e jo ne lloj lloj gjuhesh ketu se une nuk kam çelesat e Babelit.

Dhe moderatoret jane te lutur t'i fshijne sepse e di qe do vershojne tani çarçafo-kopi-pastat prej 3 kilometrash, sidomos ato te librave te shenjte...


*Jo censurë, por caqe për të gjithë !*

nga _Joël Kotek_

_LE MONDE, 06 shkurt 2006_

_Perkthyer nga frengjishtja
Oiseau en vol_ 

Ideja e karikaturës është për të trashur trajtën, për ta fryrë atë deri në tepri me qëllim për ta sjellur atë aq të dukshme që realiteti ndaj të cilit ajo referohet të kthehet ai vetë më i dukshëm, më i lexueshëm. Dhe këtu është krejt çështja. A mund ta sjellim aktualitetin më të lexueshëm duke paraqitur Profetin – dhe nga këtej  islamin – nën trajtat e terrorizmit ? Asgjë nuk është më pak e sigurtë ! Duke e paraqitur islamin nën shenjën globale të së Keqes, karikaturisti e ka tradhtuar dukshëm misionin e tij ; nga ku vjen zemërimi i kuptueshëm i mjaft myslimanëve. Si dhe fetë e tjera, edhe islami si i tillë është një fe pajtimi, bartëse vlerash pozitive, çka kjo duket të përgënjeshtrohet nga dy prej dymbëdhjetë karikaturave në fjalë. Personalisht, dhjetë të tjerat – shumica mjaft të dobëta në cilësi – nuk na duken aspak skandaloze dhe kjo ndodh edhe kur disa prej tyre paraqesin profetin Muhamet. Si modern që jam, problemi nuk është aq në faktin që të jetë guxuar për të paraqitur Lajmëtarin sesa mënyra me të cilën ai është paraqitur dy herë me rradhë.

A duheshin ndaluar ato megjithatë ? Sigurisht që jo. Një shtet demokratik nuk mund ta çojë nëpër mend për të censuruar karikaturistët e tij ; liria e shtypit dhe e mendimit është e panegocueshme. A duheshin botuar ato megjithatë ? E si të mos përgjigjemi, edhe këtu, negativisht ? Nëse duhet hequr dorë nga çdo ide censure, kjo nuk nënkupton që të duhet hequr dorë gjithashtu nga çdo ide caku. Caqet duhet të ekzistojnë sigurisht, por ato duhet të caktohen nga vetëm profesionistët ose gjykatat. Pra u takon vetëm karikaturistëve dhe/ose redaksive për të vendosur nëse vizatimi është pikërisht një karikaturë, dmth madje një fryrje e tepruar e së vërtetës – apo një paraqitje krejt e paqenë, shpifëse, shkurt, që jo vetëm nuk i shton asgjë debatit, por e acaron atë. Mjafton të sjellim nëpër mend karikaturat e _Stürmer_ nazist ose të revistës Kangura hutu për tu bindur mbi dëmet që mund të sjellin vizatime shtypi që ne nuk do të guxonim t’i quanim karikatura. Këto vizatime qenë nxitëse të vërteta për krim. Kështu, nëse vetëkuptohet që karikaturisti mund të tallet me fetë (dhe islami është një i tillë), edhe në mënyrë të tepruar dhe të fryrë – sepse kjo bën pjesë në liritë e tij -, ai nuk mund ta bëjë këtë duke gënjyer me lapsin e tij.

I tillë do të duhej të ishte kodi i sjelljes së çdo vizatuesi shtypi…  edhe arab, sidomos arab, sepse paradoksi do që karikatura bashkëkohore arabe të jetë më intolerantja dhe më e njëanshmja e këtij shekulli të ri. Ç’të thuash, në fakt, në mos që mjaft karikaturistë të zonës arabo-myslimane tradhtojnë etikën e tyre shumë më tepër sesa kolegët e tyre perëndimorë. Portreti që ato u bëjnë papushim Izraelitëve dhe çifutëve është gënjeshtër dhe fantazmë e pastër. Judaizmi është i paraqitur me dëshirë si një fe e urrejtjes, çifutët si gjakpirës dhe/ose vrasës të Krishtit.

Po t’i besojmë shtypit arab të sotëm, çifutët janë imperialistë të cilët manipulojnë SHBA-ës, apo Turqinë, njëlloj sikur këta të fundit të mos ishin gjë tjetër përveçse kukulla të thjeshta në shërbimin e tyre të veçantë. Duke nxjerrë nga magazina e zbukurimeve episodin e kryqëzimit të Jezusit dhe akuzën mesjetare të krimit ritual, karikaturistët "antisionistë" nuk zmadhojnë asnjë trajtë, aty nuk kuptohet asnjë trajtë reale : ato nuk bëjnë gjë tjetër veçse vërshojnë në mite antisemite, veç të tjerash të dënuara dhe të harruara ngado. Mirëpo, a janë dënuar ndonjëherë këto vizatime nga ndonjë intelektual çfarëdo arab ? 

_________________

Historian, Joël Kotek është lektor në universitetin e lirë të Brukselit, ai është bashkautor i një vepre mbi karikaturën arabe bashkëkohore ( (Complexe, 2003) dhe i _Karta postale antisemite_ (Berg international, 318 faqe, 39 €).

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Rreth 2 000 myslimanë radikalë kanë demonstruar në Indonezi dhe Tailandë kundër karikaturave të diskutueshme të Profetit Muhamet. Gjithashtu aktivistët myslimanë në perëndim të vendit kanë kërkuar ndërprerjen e marrëdhënieve diplomatike mes Indonezisë dhe Danimarkës. Në Bangkog, myslimanët kanë zhvilluar po ashtu një protestë. *  


Sekretari i përgjithshëm i Kombeve të Bashkuara, Kofi Anan ka kërkuar edhe një herë që t'i jepet fund dhunës. Ministri i brendshëm i Libanit, Asan Saba deklaroi dorëheqjen e tij për shkak të eskalimit të dhunës në vend. (DW)

----------


## DeuS

Sa qytete ka Shqiperia? 
Cila eshte pozita gjeografike e saj?
Sa eshte popullsia?
C'tregon historia e Shqiperise?
Kush jane zakonet, kulturat e saj?
Kur do bashkohet Shqiperia me Kosoven dhe viset e tjera dhe si duhet arritur?

Cili eshte niveli ekonomik i Shqiperise, krahasuar me 'vendet e tjera europiane'?
Sa ka ndryshuar kjo ekonomi vitet e fundit, pse dhe si duhet permiresuar?
Sa ka rene niveli i krimit ne Shqiperi dhe c'duhet bere per permiresimin e tij?
Sa parti politike ndodhen ne Shqiperia dhe cila prej tyre ka programin me te mire per integrimin e saj ne standartet europiane?
Si jane marredheniet e Shqiperise me vendet e zhvilluara Europiane dhe c'duhet permiresuar?
Po perdor nje diplomaci te mire, apo ka vend per permiresim?
Emigracioni, kjo plage shekullore...si do perfundoje, c'duhet bere?

PS: Duhet te kisha ikur ne pune tani, por harxhova pak kohe per te te postuar akut...*disa pika diskutimi thelbesore, ku shqiptaret neper bote duhet te perqendrohen, te dedikojne ato minuta te shtrenjta qe harxhojne para kompjuterit, ne ndihme te KOMBIT tone...vetes tone!* ...jo me kot e kam permendur fjalen 'permiresuar' disa here...ooooo shqiptare!

Na plaset...

----------


## Lioness

*Demonstratat rezultojne ne vdekje.*

Te pakten 5 jane vrare ne Afganistan gjate protestave kunder karikaturave.
Dy te tjere u vrane kur sulmuan bazen ushtarake Amerikane ne Bagram, megjithese US ka denuar karikatuarat dhe ka thirrur per gjakftohtesi.  Gjashte police afgane u plagosen

Nje demonstrues vdiq ne Bejrut (u dogj ne ambasaden daneze ndersa i vune flaken) 30 u plagosen, dhe me dhjetra te arrestuar.
Ne Somali, nje adoleshente vdiq ndersa demonstruesit po perlesheshin me policine.  Kisha dhe prona te krishtere jane dhunuar ne Liban. 

Irani (ku ambasada daneze eshte sulmuar me bomba petroli) nderpret lidhjet ekonomike dhe tregtare me Danimarken.  Gjithashtu ne Iran sulmuan dhe ambasaden Austriake. 

Nderkohe, Norvegjia kerkon kompensime nga Siria pasi ambasada e tyre u doq ne Damaskus te shtunen. 
Ne Indonizi protestuesit sulmuan konsullatat Daneze dhe Amerikane.  
Protestohet ne mase gjithashtu ne Delhi, Indi.  Ne Kashmir jane mbyllur dyqane dhe biznese ne shenje proteste ndaj karikaturave.
In Indonesia, protesters target the Danish and US consulates in Surabaya, the country's second largest city. Protests are also held in the capital, Jakarta 
Protesta jane bere dhe ne Tailande ku eshte djegur flamuri Danez perballe ambasades perkatese.  Demonstruesit therrisnin "vdekje Danimarkes: dhe "vdekje Frances" dhe kerkuan terheqjen e diplomateve dhe ushtarakeve franceze dhe daneze. 

Ne Turqi, ne nje qytet ne veri te vendit u vra ndersa po lutej nje prift katolik.

----------


## Lunesta

Bejne gabim qe i kerkojne llogari shtetit Danez sepse shteti as ka pune fare me lirine e shtypit ne perendim. Ky mentalitet i kerkimit te llogarise shtetit perkates eshte indirekt tregues i autoritarizmit te shteteve arabe dhe dhunes dhe kontrollit qe ushtron shteti arab mbi masat, gjersa masat mendojne se shteti mund te zgjidhe gjithcka. 

Ja nje koncept i ri per tu mesuar, pavaresia e pushteteve!

----------


## Lunesta

Une jam pro satires dhe fshikullimet te se keqes. Qe te besh kritike edhe duhet ta pranosh kritiken. Vendet arabe 24 ore ne dite kritikojne dhe tallen me Izrael e amerike (Big Satan e quajne) por keto per mentalitetin e sofistikuar te evropianit nuk tingellojne si fundi i botes. Tani se ka dikush tabu (arabi) sdo me thene qe tabuja e tjetrit te kthehet edhe ne tabune time (evropiani). Problemi qendron se arabet i vleresojne evropianet me lentet e veta dhe presim qe edhe evropianet ta rishikojne vetveten permes syzet arabe. Kjo quhet imponom vlerash, dhe smund te presesh nga nje evropian te thote qe une kam faj ne kete rast pasi arabi u lendua. Evropiani ka perspektiva te tjera gjykimi, arabi po ashtu, ndaj sduhet te presim gjykime universale ne kete ceshtje, por larmi idesh dhe veshtrimesh te cilat duhet te bashkejetojne.

----------


## antares

Qielli eshte blu e uji i detit i kripur......

----------


## antares

Sot u mesua se e njejta pacavure Daneze ka hedhur poshte (me te drejte) para 3 vjetesh nje seri karikaturash ku tregohej Jezu Krishti.....
Me sa duket ndjenjat fetare te kristianeve jane me te rendesishme se sa te myslimaneve......
C'fare hipokrizie!

----------


## gjovalin macaj

"I do not agree with a word you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it." -- Voltaire -Nuk jam dakort me asnje fjale qe thua, por do te mbroj deri ne vdekje te drejten tende per tu shprehur- 

Nje fjali e tille, eshte teper e pershtatshme per debatin e tanishem sepse ve ne pah thelbin e parimit te lirise se shprehjes, qe fatkeqesisht nuk duket te kete ndonje vlefshmeri universale pa dallim kulturash apo fesh ne mbare boten. Ky parim kaq sublim eshte rezultat i perpjekjeve shekullore te pjeses progresive dhe reformuese te qyteterimit perendimor, dhe mund te kuptohet vetem si i tille. Perben nje kusht te domosdoshem per nje shoqeri te hapur dhe demokratike, dhe fatkeqesisht ky parim mund te zhvillohet vetem ne nje demokraci, duke mos nenkuptuar aspak se te gjitha demokracite, apo shumica e tyre, lejojne ne realitet lirine e plote te shprehjes. 

Perpjekjet direkte ose/apo indirekte per kufizimin e keti parimi, jo vetme qe jane ne kundershtim me vetveten por krijojne nje standart te dyfishte, sa minojne legjitimitetin e keti parimi. Liria absolute e shprehjes nuk do te linte shteg per deformimin e keti parimi, sikurse nje gje e tille ndodh pikerisht ne shtypin Europian ne ralle te pare, saqe nga permbytja e njerezve me informacion te gjithanshem, ju duhet te bejne nje perzgjedhje teper selektive te lajmeve qe terheqin me shpejt vemendjen e publikut, duke mos nenkuptuar aspak cilesi apo relevance te informacionit. Kjo tregon nje varferim te skajshem te krijimtarise se gazetareve per te terhequr vemendjen e publikut me lajme me nivel dhe perfaqesuese, saqe humbasin çdo kredibilitet kur krijojne histeri me thjeshtezimet dhe analizen e tyre teper te ceket, sikur pasqyrimi i tanishem i çeshjtes se karikaturave, duke u mbeshtetur ne parimin e fjales se lire. Duken me shume si 'profetet e rreme' te fjales se lire, qe ne te verte i bejn me shume dem se sa e mbrojne ate. Sidoqofte, liria e shphrejes eshte nje vlere e çmueshme dhe e vleresueshme ne boten perendimore, edhe pse nuk behet ne menyre te perkryer, te pakten te gjithe e shohin si legjitimim te pranushem perdorimin argumentit te lirise se shprehjes.

Ne boten Arabe, dhe ne pergjithesi vendet Muslimane, parimi i lirise se shprehjes eshte gati nje contradictio in terminis. Fatkeqesisht, nuk kane patur rastin te kalojne faza te domosdoshme reformuese per tju pershtatur kohes, per arsye objektive dhe te kuptueshme, saqe ky parim nuk gezon aspak vleren qe i jepet ne boten perendimore. Shumica e ketyre vendeve jane diktatura fetare qe ndrydhin çdo perpjekje qe mund te sfidojne politikat e tyre indoktrinuese te marrezishme, saqe shumica demrmuese e publikut ushqehet me nje perzgjedhje teper te seleksionuar te lajmeve qe i sherben qellimeve te ketyre regjimeve, saqe jane lehtesisht te manipulueshem dhehisteria e masave mund te ndodh sa hape dhe mbydh syte, dhe eshte krejtesisht e kuptueshme. Dhe shumica e ketyre protestave jane te orkestruara nga diktaturat perkatese, per te devijuar problemet e brendshme, dhe aspekti i karikaturave mund te jete vetem nej pretekst, edhe pse shume njerez ndihet me te verte te lenduar dhe te ofenduar. Dhe sigurisht qe keto masa nuk kuptojne se si funksionon nje demokraci, se si shtypi eshte i lire ne nje shoqeri te hapur dhe se qeveria nuk mund ta kufizoje apo ndeshkoje ate, apo te kerkoje falje. Dhe nese ka diçka te perbashket ne kete çeshtje, eshte pikerisht fakti se sa pak kuptohen keto dy qyteterime, sa vizione dhe mendime te paperpushme kane, saqe konfliktet jane te paevitueshme.

Sidoqofte, mendoj se liria e shprehjes nuk ka kuptim te kufizohet, sepse jo vetem qe do te nenkuptonte qe do te vihej nje kufi arbitrar, por do te krijohej dhe standarti i dyfishte. Si rrjelloje, liria e fjales duhet te jete mbi gjithçka dhe asnje dogme historike, fetare apo çfardo nuk duhet te frenoje shprehjen e mendimit te lire qofte ne menyre artistike, kritike, satirike apo çfardo. Eshte pikerisht elemeti me i domosdoshem per ushqimin e vetedijes dhe krijimtarise njerezore, saqe kufizimi i saj do te na kthente ne kafshe akoma me te prapambetura. Eshte nje element thelbesor ne nje shoqeri te hapur dhe demokratike, sa gjithkush duhet te kete te drejten per tu shprehur dhe njekohesisht te drejten per tu zemeruar apo shprehur ate. Ky eshte pikerisht thelbi i shoqerise se hapur, saqe duhet pranuar pikpamje te ndryshme dhe se duhet reaguar kundrejt tyre ne menyre te qytetruar dhe jo me veprimet e diteve te fundit qe marrin trajta barbare. Asnje  zemerim, legjitim apo jo, nuk justifkon perdorimin e dhunes. 

Sfidimi i tabuve dhe dogmave eshte i nevojshem per nje shoqeri te shendoshe, eshte i domosdoshem per perparimin e çdo shoqerie dhe se zemeri qe mund te shkaktoje ushtrimi i shprehjes e lire nuk duhet te ndaloje kurre ekzistencen e saj, por ne te kundert. Duhet te pranohet si nje parim i patjetersueshem dhe i domosdoshem per nje shoqeri demokratike te hapur, dhe jo kufizimi, por zgjerimi dhe ushtrimi sa me i plote dhe i lire i saj do te jete menyra me e pershtatshme per tju shmangur matjes me dy pesha dhe per te mbajtur te gjalle shpirtin dhe vetedijen e njerezve.

----------


## gjovalin macaj

mmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Ermal 22

Te mos perdhosen anetares te mos perdhosen po ne asnjeren ane ama se bie era hipokrizi. 

Zgjidh ti ke do *Saudjanet* apo *Palestinezet* [klikoji]
vaj medet respektit

----------


## sonnyinter

antares te pershendes .  e meta jone qendron ne faktin qe ne vend qe ta shikojme se per cfare behet gjithe debati, dhe te japim nje mendim konstruktiv, te bazuar ne nje te vertete JO-PROPAGANDISTIKE, shume nga ne i japin vemendjes qe shkrimet e veta te duken sa me teper bashkekohore (perendimore) , antifetare(antimuslimane).  e meta jone qendron ne idene qe e vetmja menyre per te dale nga fatkeqesia e te qenit shtetas (mghths te gjithe ketu llomotisin per patriotizem) shqiptar ehste te behemi puthadoras te evropes.   dhe ajo do na zgjase doren e saj te ngjyer me mjalte  (ashtu sic do ja jape "shteteve islame kur te heqin dore nga terrorizmi").   kjo jane te gjitha te metat tona.  po ky ehste mendimi im.  dikush e sheh te meten si veti te cmuar

----------


## antares

Hipokrizi patjeter!
Hidhi nje sy asaj karikatures qe ke postuar
a) karikatura e cifutit (e bere nga myslimanet) eshte 3-4 here me e madhe
b) shprehja e fytyres se te dy personave (myslimanit dhe kristiani) tregon shume.
Swastika eshte paraqitur gabim (shenje qe tregon injorance te thelle te karikatureberesit.
======================
Une fola ne hyrje te temes per simbole fetare e ti na e ke kthyer cifutin e cdo gje qe ai perfaqeson ne nje simbol fetar.
Te paraqisesh cifutet per ate qe jane e kane bere 4000 vjet rresht nuk eshte perdhosje e fese (eshte tjeter Jahweh)......
=============
Fakti qe i ashtuquajturi "qyteterin perendimor" e ka humbur busullen morale shpirterore e fetare dhe i lejon vehtes te perdhose cdo gje qe dikur ka qene e shenjte per t'i bere theror Zotit te vetem Mamonit - parase, nuk do te thote se edhe 1 miljard myslimaneve u ka plasur cipa.....
Ata jane per tu admiruar qe ende kane gjera te shenjta, me te cilat nuk luhet dhe per te cilat jane gati te japin edhe jeten (ne Afganistan ka te vdekur).
================
Jam plotesisht dakord me postuesin e fundit....

----------


## Lioness

Anglezet jane te indinjuar nga mungesa e arrestimeve ne demonstratat gjate fundjaves.  Ne tabelat e mbajtura nga demonstruesit lexohej: "Behead the one who insults the prophet", "Buther those who mock Islam", "Be prepared for the Real Holocaust", "Europe, your 9/11 will come", "Bomb US, bomb UK", "We want Danish blood" etj.  Nje nga demonstruesit u vesh me kostum "vetevrases", 7 muaj pasi 52 angleze vdiqen nga sulmet kamakaze.

Jane bere disa komente pozitive per policine angleze qe ruajti gjakftohtesine dhe nuk rezultoi ne force, megjithate shume gazeta te henen kane bere thirrje per arrestimin e 22 vjecarit te veshur me kostum. 

Gjithashtu qeveria eshte akuzuar per standarte te dyfishta.  Perfaqesuesi i BNP (nje parti konservatore kunder emigracionit) tha se kryetari i partise sone u arrestua per urrejte raciale kur beri disa deklarata negative ndaj Islamit, nderkohe qe protestuesit Myslymane thone ne demonstra "qe do na vrasin" dhe policia nuk ben asgje.  

Shume Myslyman me liberale kane denoncuar ekstremizmin e demonstratave.  Nje perfaqesues i Keshillit myslyman Britanez eshte shprehur se disa demonstrues kane kaluar vijen paqesore dhe po therrasin per dhune.  Por sipas tij, policia beri mire qe nuk beri arrestime, duke mos u dhene disa radikalve mundesine per t'u veteshpallur "martire" te profetit.

Ne zhvillime te tjera, ne Turqi arrestohet 16 vjecari qe vrau priftin katolik para kishes.  Arsyet nuk dihen akoma, mgjth mendohet qe ngjarjet e fundit mund te kene qene shkak.

----------


## Lioness

_Ministri i Jashtëm spanjoll tha dje se i kishte kërkuar Mustafajt të dërgonte në Konferencën Islamike një mesazh moderacioni_ 

*Shqipëria, ndërmjetëse me islamikët*


Ministri i Jashtëm spanjoll, Miguel Angel Moratino, ka kërkuar ndihmën e Shqipërisë si anëtare e Konferencës Islamike, për të zbutur situatën e krijuar pas skandalit të imitimit të Profetit Muhamed, përmes disa karikaturave që për herë të parë dolën në një gazetë daneze dhe më pas u ribotuan dhe nga gazeta të tjera evropiane. Në kushtet e një proteste të pakontrollueshme që ka shpërthyer në Siri dhe Liban, duket se edhe politika e Shqipërisë, po merr një tjetër dimension, lidhur me çështjen në fjalë, përmes kërkesës së ministrit të Jashtëm spanjoll Moratino. 

Në fakt kërkesa e këtij të fundit për të zbutur situatën ka qenë përgjigjja e pyetjes se drejtuar dje po nga një gazetar spanjoll, gjatë konferencës për shtyp të mbajtur me homologun e tij, Besnik Mustafaj. Duke vënë në dukje faktin se Shqipëria është një vend ku shumica e popullsisë është me besim mysliman, përfaqësuesi i medias spanjolle i është drejtuar ministrit të Jashtëm, Moratino, me pyetjen nëse i dukej i çuditshëm konflikti që ka shpërthyer me përhapjen e disa karikaturave të Muhamedit. 

Nga ana e tij, ministri i Jashtëm spanjoll ka pranuar faktin se Shqipëria është një vend me shumicë myslimane, duke i kërkuar në të njëjtën kohë, ministrit të Jashtëm, Besnik Mustafaj, që si anëtar u Konferencës Islamike, të dërgojë atje mesazhin e moderacionit. Është e vërtetë se Shqipëria është një vend me shumicë popullsie myslimane dhe gjatë bisedimeve kemi trajtuar edhe këtë problematikë të ekseseve që po ndodhin në Boten Arabe ndaj këtyre botimeve. I kam kërkuar kolegut tim shqiptar, si anëtar i Konferencës Islamike, që të dërgoje atje mesazhin e moderacionit, -tha Moratino. Pikërisht për çështjen në fjalë, ministri i Jashtëm spanjoll theksoi se këto ditë kishte pasur rastin të bisedonte me sekretarin e përgjithshëm të Konferencës Islamike, me sekretarin e përgjithshëm të Ligës Arabe gjithashtu edhe me ministrin e Jashtëm të Arabisë Saudite. Gjatë këtyre takimeve u kam transmetuar edhe shqetësimin tonë për çka po ndodh në lidhje me dhunimet e ambasadave daneze dhe norvegjeze dhe gjithashtu, duke kërkuar një respekt në ndjeshmërinë fetare dhe kulturore të vendeve arabe. 

Këtë gjë e ka bërë edhe president i Turqisë, kryeministri i Spanjës, Zapatero, duke u bërë thirrje vendeve arabe për qetësi dhe për të respektuar këto ndjeshmëri. Dhe ky do të jetë qëllimi ynë final,- tha ai. Ndërkohë, në vendet myslimane po vazhdojnë protestat ndaj karikaturave të botuara në gazetat evropiane për Profetin Muhamed. Gjatë dy ditëve të fundit protestuesit u vunë zjarrin misioneve diplomatike daneze në Siri dhe Liban. 

Ndërkohë, sekretari i përgjithshëm i OKB-së u bëri thirrje vendeve myslimane të pranojnë ndjesën e kërkuar nga gazeta daneze që i botoi fillimisht karikaturat. Edhe ministri i Jashtëm francez bëri thirrje për qetësi. Shtëpia e Bardhë i dënoi protestat e dhunshme dhe u bëri thirrje qeverive të marrin masa për të ulur tensionet. Krahas Sirisë dhe Libanit, protesta të tensionuara u zhvilluan edhe nga besimtarë myslimanë në Indi, ndërsa në Kashmirin indian u mbyllën bizneset. 

Si lindi konflikti për karikaturat e Muhamedit 
"Jyllands-Postten" botoi karikaturat e profetit Muhamed, pasi kishte shpallur një konkurs se si e perceptonin atë njerëzit, por nuk kishte asnjë arsye që të mendonte se çfarë do të pasonte pas kësaj. Gazeta daneze në fjalë ishte pikënisja e shpërthimit të një ndasie të pafund mes myslimanëve dhe të krishterëve, që u dëshmua me demonstratat e dhunshme në Liban dhe Siri, ku u dogjën selitë diplomatike të Danimarkës dhe të Norvegjisë. 

Ministri i Jashtëm danez, Per Stig Mëller dhe kryeministri Rasmunsen, mëse njëherë theksuan se botimi nuk ishte nën kontrollin e qeverisë së Kopenhagenit, përfshi faljen publike ndaj myslimanëve, por kjo nuk e uli në asnjë moment dhunën, pa llogaritur bojkotin kundër mallrave danezë në vendet arabe. Më tej, një gazetë franceze i ribotoi karikaturat, por drejtori i saj u shkarkua menjëherë. Demonstrimet e dhunshme përfshinë territoret palestineze, Turqinë, ku u vra një prift, Libanin, Sirinë, Irakun, Iranin, Afganistanin dhe Pakistanin. Ndërkohë, gazeta tjetër daneze The Copenhagen Post citonte ambasadorin iranian në Danimarkë, Ahmad Daniali, ti kishte thënë se ne kemi mësuar nga gabimet e së shkuarës dhe duhet të shohim përpara.

----------


## Ermal 22

Ia vure metrin mates edhe karikatures anetares. Po karikatura jane s'jane shprehje matematike.
perendimi ka te metat e veta por ndoshta ne nuk e njohim mire se c'ben vaki ne boten islame.

po vazhdoj te te jap shembuj te tjere qe te mesojme me teper

*Emiratet Arabe* apo *Irani* [klikoji]

beje vete krahasimin

----------


## Sui Juris

> Hipokrizi patjeter!
> Fakti qe i ashtuquajturi "qyteterin perendimor" e ka humbur busullen morale shpirterore e fetare dhe i lejon vehtes te perdhose cdo gje qe dikur ka qene e shenjte per t'i bere theror Zotit te vetem Mamonit - parase, nuk do te thote se edhe 1 miljard myslimaneve u ka plasur cipa.....
> Ata jane per tu admiruar qe ende kane gjera te shenjta, me te cilat nuk luhet dhe per te cilat jane gati te japin edhe jeten


Fakti qe qyteterimi perendimor ka humbur shume nga histeria dhe iracionaliteti qe fatkeqesisht sundon ne shumicen e disa vendeve muslimane, perben nje arritje qe vetem duhet te perforcohet akoma me shume. Busulla morale shpirterore nuk eshte monopol i fese, vetem se ne nje periulle te caktuar u perdor si perpjekje per te legjitimuar nje rend te caktuar te shoqerise. Indoktrinimi i njerezve per te ndjekur 'rrugen e drejte', himnizimi i gjerva me absurde si te shenjta dhe pasojat e ketyre marrezive njerezore nuk perben ndonje shkalle me te larte moraliteti, apo aq me keq ndonje busull, veçse nje busull drejt injorances dhe prapambetjes. Busulla morale shpirterore mund te buroje njekohesisht nga vetedija e njerezve dhe zhvillimi i shpirtit humanist te tyre. Fakti qe kjo e fundit buron nga vullneti i lire i njerezve dhe i nenshtrohet arsyes dhe llogjikes, per mua eshte shume here me i vlefshem.

Ata qe jane per tu admiruar, jane ate qe udhehiqen nga arsya dhe qe nuk himizojne dhunen dhe shkaterrimin, ata qe jane te hapur per dialog dhe tolerance te ndersjellte. Veteflijimi per te tilla raste vetem sa pasqyron frymen e mjerueshem ne te cilen jane zhytur, dhe me diçka te tille nuk mund te mburret askush, vetem te shpresohet qe sa me shpejt dhe keto njerez do te çlirohen nga zinxhiret e injorances dhe te prapambetjes per te fituar shekujt e humbur te zhvillimit dhe perparimit njerezor.

----------


## ATMAN

Liria e fjales nuk eshte qe disa psikopate, arrogante, halucinante,
injorante, sharlatane, pseudo-intelektuale,qe disa njerez te c'vleresuar nga cdo element sensitiviteti njerezor dhe te boshatisur nga cdo ndjenje respekti per dinjitetin besimin personal te vrasin dinjitetin e te tjereve qe i perkasin besimit tjeter 

Democracia nuk eshte liri e pakushtezuar. Demokracia eshte liri per aq kohe
sa liria individuale nuk demton integritetin moralo-religjioz,  te individeve
dhe te shoqerise vete.
Demokraci do te thote jo vetem perkufizim i kesaj lirie por edhe mbrojtje e saj.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

.........




> ” Këto karikatura me të vërtetë janë ofenduese për fenë Islame.
> Te gjithë ne plotësisht e njohim dhe e respektojmë lirinë e shtypit dhe të fjalës,por ajo duhet të jetë e lidhur me përgjegjësinë e shtypit. *Nxitja e urrejtjes fetare apo etnike ne këtë mënyrë është e papranueshme*. “
> 
> Zëdhënësi i Departamentit të Shtetit të SHBA-ve *Kurtis Cooper*.



_Përgatiti & përktheu_ 
PrInCiPiEl

----------

